#  > Telecomunicações >  > VOIP >  >  Configurar SIP - Huawei-HG8245H- Copel Telecom

## Wagnercwb

Bom dia,
Sou leigo no assunto, mas tenho experiência de uso rs 
Caros, tenho um modem Huawei-HG8245H, fornecido pela operadora de internet Copel telecom.
No início também recebia o serviço de telefonia fixa pelo mesmo modem da Sercomtel.
Meu cenário atual.
Contratei uma outra operadora de telefonia voip FVX e a mesma usa o protocolo SIP.
Minha dificuldade é configurar o modem para ter sinal nos telefones com o cabo RJ11, da mesma 
forma que recebia pela Sercomtel.


A provedora de telefone não sabe lidar com o meu modem e tão pouco a Copel telecom, que apenas 
forneceu-me os dados (usuario e senha) para tentar configurar por conta própria.


Por gentileza, solicito a ajuda de vocês para saber quais dados eu necessito para completar esta tarefa.
A operadora de telefone me passou um SIP + User e Senha

Config básica do modem voice

dados da operadora tel

Resultado


A operadora diz que a autenticação nem chega ao servidor, então suspeitei que esteja errada a configuração de rede.


Nessa parte não tenho mais auxílio de nenhuma parte (telefonia e nem da operadora de internet)

----------


## eduardofr

> Bom dia,
> Sou leigo no assunto, mas tenho experiência de uso rs 
> Caros, tenho um modem Huawei-HG8245H, fornecido pela operadora de internet Copel telecom.
> No início também recebia o serviço de telefonia fixa pelo mesmo modem da Sercomtel.
> Meu cenário atual.
> Contratei uma outra operadora de telefonia voip FVX e a mesma usa o protocolo SIP.
> Minha dificuldade é configurar o modem para ter sinal nos telefones com o cabo RJ11, da mesma 
> forma que recebia pela Sercomtel.
> 
> ...


Pra inicio de conversa, o serviço de SIP que tem na ONU é apartado da conexão de internet. Geralmente, quando uma operadora de internet te entrega a telefonia, ela faz um DHCP entre sua ONU e o equipamento dela de telefonia, muitas vezes apenas com IPs "invalido" para rede interna. Sendo assim, não será possível configurar a ONU, visto que o serviço não enxerga a internet, muito menos o serviço SIP externo.

----------

